# Max draw weight for back tension release



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know where you're coming from, but if starting to use a hinge and at your normal draw weight you may have issues. To start training to use a hinge release one needs to start out with a comfortable draw weight, well below one's normal draw weight, and work their way back up. Ain't saying it can't be done, but sure is easier learning with a lesser draw weight.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

There isn't really a max draw weight for a hinge. In fact alot of target guys using them have a lower letoff and are probably at a lower holding weight than your using assuming your shooting 85% letoff. I know mines at like 50-55%


----------



## macd712 (Nov 7, 2012)

The reason I'm asking is I sold a hinge release to a guy who "claims" that the release is to weak for his draw wt.(he hasn't replied with a draw wt. yet).I have NEVER heard of this and wanted to get a second opinion from some fellow archers


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

On a hinge it doesn't matter. The half-moon is made out of steel, it can has 100# of drawweight if you please.

On a thumb button when you roll it, you might want to change out the spring or set the tension higher. I've got mine at ~55#, my bow does 56#, at 65% let-off that is about 25# holding weight. I need to pull an additional 20# (plus angle of thumb + squeezing makes up for the remaining 10#) for it to go off. If I put a 30# spring in there, when you just test the release it seems to be rather slow. Yet on the bow at full draw just stroking it with the flesh of the thumb sets it off. Scary as hell. If put a 80# spring in there I can not set it off at all, unless at full draw, feels like pulling 70# bow on top of the let-off to get the arrow to go.

On a back-tension - pressure release (such as an Carter Evolution) yes, there is such a thing as too heavy. You set the total weight at which the bow should go off, if you set it too light, it might just release midway in the draw. (if you don't set the safety) If you set it to max setting and it is still not enough to hold your bow after you flick the safety, it'll just go off as soon as you do so. But I believe most can hold up to 85#. So you'd have to shoot a 85# compound with 0% let-off.

So no, there isn't realisticly a max weight for any release. There are hundreds of settings that will not work well though...


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

macd712 said:


> The reason I'm asking is I sold a hinge release to a guy who "claims" that the release is to weak for his draw wt.(he hasn't replied with a draw wt. yet).I have NEVER heard of this and wanted to get a second opinion from some fellow archers


that's a new one...but a hinge can definitely handle the weight. if anything he maybe doesn't know how to adjust the tension or doesn't know how to properly shoot backtension maybe?


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

The guy probably has the release set too hot. Tell
Him to adjust it and maybe use the click as his safety warning.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

macd712 said:


> The reason I'm asking is I sold a hinge release to a guy who "claims" that the release is to weak for his draw wt.(he hasn't replied with a draw wt. yet).I have NEVER heard of this and wanted to get a second opinion from some fellow archers


You should have said this to start with. Whole new ball game, you know.


----------

